# Vifa tweeter help



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I have an older pair of Snell KIIV speakers that have a Vifa D26TG-05 tweeter. One of them is blown. I have found on ebay and the seller just happens to live in my town that has a pair of Vifa D27TG-05 for sale and both the 26's and 27's are 6 ohm. My question is from you more experienced speaker builders would these tweeters work in my Snells and would they be an improvement or a down grade? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ringbearer3791 (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't tell you off-hand whether these new drivers are going to be an improvement or not but i would recommend giving Snell a call. My HT is all Snells right now and i've spoken to those guys a few times with questions. They've always been extremely helpful and friendly. they may even have OEM replacements for your tweets if you want to go that route.

Snell Acoustics
300 Jubilee Drive, PO Box 3717
Peabody, MA 01961-3717
Phone: (978) 538-6262
Fax: (978) 538-6266
Email: [email protected] 

good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

ringbearer3791 said:


> I can't tell you off-hand whether these new drivers are going to be an improvement or not but i would recommend giving Snell a call. My HT is all Snells right now and i've spoken to those guys a few times with questions. They've always been extremely helpful and friendly. they may even have OEM replacements for your tweets if you want to go that route.
> 
> Snell Acoustics
> 300 Jubilee Drive, PO Box 3717
> ...



Thanks,

I'll probably give that a try. I did find that Madisound does have the 26 tweeters in stock but it will cost the same for one than it will be for these two that are available. If the 27's would sound good, then I was thinking I could sell off the one good 26 and recover most of my money.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Most of the time you can not replace drivers with another model. To do so would require a completely new crossover.


----------

